# RFUK's 3rd Birthday Competition - £100 Prize!!



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

*RFUK Birthday Trivia Quiz*

Well, its been 3 years on the 26th January since RFUK went live. To celebrate we are holding a trivia competition with a £100 prize for our members courtesy of Reptile Cymru!

The quiz consists of a mixture of questions, and picture questions. We understand that people will use Google to find answers where possible, which is why we included a fair amount of picture questions. For people who enter all questions correctly, or there is more than one person with the most correct answers these names will be put in a program that will randomly pick the winner (this will be done by me). The quiz will run for a week and will close on the 1st February.

* To enter your answers*, you must be logged in and click the *CONTACT US* link at the bottom right of your page, click on the option that says *OTHER*, then type *QUIZ* for the subject. I would suggest writing your answers down on notepad (or similar) first and then pasting them all in when you are ready to enter. Please *ensure *that you give the question number with every answer. This competition is only open to people that have been members of RFUK for at least one month or more.

This quiz has been done as a bit of fun for everyone... we tried to make give a mixture questions, and wont be requiring scientific names and getting to serious with the required answers. Our answers are final.

* Soooo, you ready? visit this link to find the questions: RFUK Trivia Competition*
*
£100 Prize from Reptile Cymru









* 
Many thanks to Reptile Cymru for sponsoring the quiz and offering up the prize.

The Terms involved should you win.
Winner will receive the value of £100 in goods of their choice.
Winner to contact Christy @ Reptile Cymru ([email protected]) to arrange goods and delivery.
Delivery will be included on all dry goods excluding ready assembled vivariums.
 Livestock is included but is collection only from Reptile Cymru, Cardiff. We reserve the right to use our standard vetting procedure (over 18s only or with guardian) for livestock purchases and refuse sale if necessary.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Just to confirm, you have to use the contact form to enter your answers... not to request to be entered in to the quiz.

Good luck all


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

oh :blush::blush::blush: sry :lol2:


i knew that lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Good luck people!:no1:


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

ermm ..... wats the answer to question 1 :whistling2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Just to confirm, no giving out answers on this or any other thread!


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

just a quick question, when sending answers to u, do we put

Q1. answer


or write out question and answer


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> just a quick question, when sending answers to u, do we put
> 
> Q1. answer
> 
> ...


Q1. answer

The above is perfect... the question number quoted with the answer.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Good luck to all of you


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

that was hard lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

3 years is that all..

Marina


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

{turns tv down.... stetches muscles.. doses up on coffee....farts twice...}
Lets take a look at this bad boy then... im totally ready to shame myself up here


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

The quiz looks dead hard and a good way to waste about half a day of my life!!

Marina


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

phew....i enjoyed doing that.kept me from my **** for an hour or so .time for a ciggy now.
thanks t-bo that was really fun:no1:
i know ive defo got a few wrong
after the comps finished will the answers be posted?? just so we can check where we went wrong.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Can I ask, how will WE the members know the winner is actually the winner? Will their results be posted and compared to everyone elses publically? 

Who knows the answers to these questions and is it possible they would divulge to friends?

Just a few questions as I see a couple of loopholes..


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

i was guna give it a shot until i saw the questions! so, well, GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ELSE!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Can I ask, how will WE the members know the winner is actually the winner? Will their results be posted and compared to everyone elses publically?
> 
> Who knows the answers to these questions and is it possible they would divulge to friends?
> 
> Just a few questions as I see a couple of loopholes..


Well, it will be me marking and in the event of a tie it will be me who puts the names in a randomiser to get the winner. Im afraid you wil just have to trust me on that.

The majority of the questions were done by me, but other mods gave questions too.. 99% of the picture questions were done by me.

This quiz is a bit of fun, no need to be worrying about loopholes.... but dont worry, I will keep the answers safe and sound


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

Good luck all as I only joined in Jan Im unable to enter but hey nm I get to read all the interesting stuff on the forum and thats why I joined.

Hope whoever wins enjoys themselves.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Q22, is it the species name or the name its actually called, like Henry or Bob?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

was on Q33 but got bored


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Kept me amused on my night shift. 

Gave it my best shot.

I think I only probably got Q53 right.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

i did it yesterday .. i know i didnt get every single one right so probly have no chance as no doubt their will be a few with 100%


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

What happens if no one gets 100%? 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> What happens if no one gets 100%?
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


Then the person with 99% wins?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

But that isnt stated Mark. 

Now i have started answering, some of the questions are a little dubvious...One is multiple choice with 2 correct answers, and another is ambiguous. Do i put the text book answer, or go a little more in depth and risk getting it wrong through saying too much?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The person with the most correct answers wins, regardless of whether that's 5% of 100%, as long as their the highest. If 2 or more people have the same correct it's a random draw between them.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> But that isnt stated Mark.
> 
> Now i have started answering, some of the questions are a little dubvious...One is multiple choice with 2 correct answers, and another is ambiguous. Do i put the text book answer, or go a little more in depth and risk getting it wrong through saying too much?


I would be inclined to go with the text book answer


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> some of the questions are a little *dubvious*...


Is that a new word that means doubly obvious? if it isnt then i would like to nominate it as such.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

The v was a typo smart ass  

I menat dubious.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm completely stuck on two of the photos...gahhh, this is seriously going to bug me....


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Supprise at how well people are doing... no one has got them all right so far though


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

can we only do it once? :Na_Na_Na_Na: i rekon i could get 100% :lol2:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Seriously though - question 50 - what on earth is that colour, that weird shape, that pattern with scales that size? :hmm: I can't work it out!
:blowup:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i think i got that one right neep neep


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

When this finsh or have i missed it lol. Some of these questions are getting to me, lol (dont help the colour blind i tell you lol).


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

KJ Exotics said:


> When this finsh or have i missed it lol. Some of these questions are getting to me, lol (dont help the colour blind i tell you lol).


 you have till the 1st february : victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Just sent mine in! Some had me boggled for ages lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just sent mine in - couldnt do alot. SO HARD!!! lol


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> Seriously though - question 50 - what on earth is that colour, that weird shape, that pattern with scales that size? :hmm: I can't work it out!
> :blowup:


That one is doing my nut in all day, saved my answers and thinking at college all day about a green monster thing lol.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> That one is doing my nut in all day, saved my answers and thinking at college all day about a green monster thing lol.


Haha, I actually had a dream about it last night. Suffice to say, I dreamed an entirely made-up species... though I Googled it this morning any, just in case :lol2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Just two days left people! loads of great efforts so far, no one has got them all... and no one has got Q50


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Just two days left people! loads of great efforts so far, no one has got them all... and no one has got Q50


lol...it is extremely hard!!!


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I might have q50.......do I get a bonus point?
: victory:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Sent mine in, NO idea on some off them, but guessed them lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Just put my answers in

No idea what so-ever on Q50. or a couple of others.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Competition closing tonight!

Good luck to all thats entered so far


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

was very hard just couldn't get some of the questions


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

just remembered to send my entry in. couldn't get q50, and a couple of others


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

hope i win  lol i know i wont though


----------



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

when will the results be in?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I will work on marking over the weekend, and all going well will announce the winner Sunday evening.

Thanks to everyone who entered!

I will make a new thread to confirm the winnering details.


----------

